# Grand Cafe Smoker



## dlvmac (Jun 18, 2013)

I purchased this at a yard sale last year for almost nothing. I do not know if anyone here on the forums have one, have seen one, used one.... I used it last fall to do Tri-Tip, ribs and a turkey. All turned out great. The only thing I am having a problem with is the door seals. Wondering if anyone could give me some insight that they have had with it.













IMG_0006.jpg



__ dlvmac
__ Jun 18, 2013


















IMG_0005.jpg



__ dlvmac
__ Jun 18, 2013


















IMG_0004.jpg



__ dlvmac
__ Jun 18, 2013


















IMG_0003.jpg



__ dlvmac
__ Jun 18, 2013


















IMG_0002.jpg



__ dlvmac
__ Jun 18, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice looking cooker there!  got a sweet deal on it I hope!

Kat


----------



## dlvmac (Jun 18, 2013)

He paid 1200.00 I paid 200.00. His wife is now a Vegan so does not use it anymore. Was at a dog rescue yard sale way in the back. I really dont think it was for sale....but. I could hold 2 full Prime Rib Racks with room to spare.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2013)

Seem like these are no longer made. Used to be sold at Costco. There are places that sell Grand Cafe grill parts. Maybe one of those guys can help...JJ


----------



## dlvmac (Jun 18, 2013)

I am going to try some hi-temp silicone to glue the seal back on. If that does not work I might try and just make a bead of silicone to see if that will work. The seals are just glued on anyway. Thanks for the advice... Dave


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 5, 2016)

This is an old post, I realize but I was curious how this smoker would be for holding low temps.  In my experience a lot of propane smokers seem to run hot.


----------

